# reading suggestions?



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

I listen to a lot of jazz and classical music, but don't have any musical education and can't even read music. I wonder if there are any books written for people like me that can help to learn about and appreciate more the structure of a composition?

I appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Charles Rosen's The Classical [something] is interesting and informative, and I enjoyed it without being able to read the music notation examples. Can't say I remember much of it now (not even the whole title), but it was good while it stuck.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Charles Rosen ~ The Classical Style
May be a bit of a heavy plow for a novice without a fair understanding of formal theory, but a great book.

Aaron Copland's "What to Listen for in Music" might be too far at the other 'layman' end of the spectrum, but not a bad read, either; if you're in the right place, second hand paper copies abound for a few bucks.

The Penguin editions of "The History of Music," (Maybe the History of Western Music ??") in two volumes, paperback -- the of which second covers the Baroque, classical, etc, where those forms you are wondering about are in fullest play -- is another good staple source. It is a history, chronological, and an interesting read, the information scattered through the time-line thread. It is indexed, of course, so you could skip to 'symphonic form' but I recommend reading the chapters on it, the origin from a simpler chamber music piece to the full throttle symphony being part of what is interesting.

Three pretty standard books, different levels of content and involvement. I'd recommend the lot.

P.s. May as well throw in the often interesting 40,000 years of music, by Jacques Chailley. Interesting, general and fun.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

All you have to do is Listen by Rob Kapilow is fantastic for a basic primer that gives you easy guidance that can obviously be expanded upon once you get familiar with the basic. It even has samples in a website to further clarify concepts. Strongly recommended. That and Aaron Copland's book should be a good start.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Perhaps you should check out this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/17716-best-books-beginner.html

Plenty of good ideas there. Including from yours truly! 

Kevin


----------

